# Silver Medal Flakes



## jmdlcar (Mar 12, 2021)

I process 100 grams of Sterling Silver today I look at the beaker when it was in process and I seen Silver Medal Flakes. When the process was over I filter what I just did and the medal flakes was in the bottom of the filter there was the flakes. My question is what could the flakes be?


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 12, 2021)

Was the silver jewelry?
Could be rh.


----------



## galenrog (Mar 12, 2021)

Possibly. Much of my wife’s silver jewelry is plated with Rhodium. A few pieces several times. Most sterling, however, has no rhodium plating. What is the source of your sterling.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 12, 2021)

It was silver jewelry. How can I process it?


----------



## kurtak (Mar 13, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> It was silver jewelry. How can I process it?



Yes - "some" silver jewelry is plated with rhodium - it is normally VERY thin plating (normally thinner then most gold plating) so it doesn't amount to much (likely not enough to payable) --- however - if you get to a point of doing larger batches of silver jewelry &/or do jewelry over the course of years & save those filters it can add up to an amount that is payable

so don't throw those filter away

Kurt


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2021)

I like seeing those tiny, soft flakes left from silver and some gold filled.

Rhodium


----------



## Palladium (Mar 15, 2021)

I've gotten 14 years worth! 
Wondering what the payout will be one day!


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Better take advantage of the price now.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2021)

That's what they told me 14 years ago! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

